# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Direcciones agrarias de Puno y Cusco solicitan S/. 30 millones para planes de contingencia ante ola de frío

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 13 (ANDINA).-* Aunque hasta el momento la ola de frío que azota las zonas altas de Puno y Cusco no han causado mayores daños en el sector agropecuario, las direcciones regionales agrarias ya cuentan con planes de contingencia, que requieren un presupuesto de treinta millones de soles, a fin de afrontar posibles pérdidas.    
En diálogo con la agencia Andina, la directora de la Oficina de Información de la Dirección Regional Agraria de Puno, Gilda Carcausto Segura, señaló que no se han presentado pérdidas en el área agrícola, sin embargo, se han registrado casos de mortalidad de alpacas madres y crías en las provincias altas de Carabaya, Lampa, Chucuito y Azángaro. 
Precisó que aunque no poseen hasta el momento un registro exacto de los casos presentados, estos se encuentran dentro del índices normales de mortandad de dicha especie. 
El índice normal de mortandad en el caso de alpacas madres es de 5%, mientras que de crías no debe superar el 20%. En caso contrario, se declararía en emergencia el sector pecuario. En el 2008, de una población de 2 millones 65 mil alpacas, se registró la pérdida del 19% de crías, mientras que el de madres no llegó al 2%, explicó. 
No obstante, reconoció que en ambos casos las pérdidas son significativas para los alpaqueros, pues se trata de su único medio de sustento. 
Asimismo, dijo que se ha remitido al Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil (Indeci) y al Ministerio de Agricultura, el plan de contingencia solicitando se les destine una partida de 29 millones de soles para la adquisición de vitaminas y antibióticos, y construir cobertizos para el ganado. 
Con los recursos, además, se comprará abono foliar para recuperar los cultivos y semillas en caso las heladas dañen por completo la producción. 
De otro lado, Américo Cáceres Romero, de la Dirección Regional Agraria de Cusco, señaló que tiene un plan de contingencia que consiste en la adquisición de vitaminas y antibióticos para el ganado que resulte afectado por la ola de frío. También se ha dispuesto la compra de abono foliar y semillas. 
Agregó que se encuentran a la espera de que el gobierno regional de Cusco disponga la entrega de un millón de soles para la compra de dichos productos. 
Cáceres Romero aclaró que hasta el momento no se ha registrado ninguna emergencia en la producción agrícola ni pecuaria. 
Las zonas que el año pasado se vieron más afectadas por la ola de frío son las provincias de Espinar, Chumbivilcas y Quispicanchi, donde se concentra, principalmente, la crianza de ganado vacuno y el cultivo de papa y maíz, entre otros productos.Temas similares: Artículo: MEF transferirá S/. 16.70 millones a gobiernos regionales para sanear propiedades agrarias Artículo: Perú produce 606 mil TM de cebolla y Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cusco y Puno concentran el 52% del total Publican proyectos que aprueban planes de contingencia por contaminación del aire Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan Ransa invertirá US$ 13.4 millones este año para ampliar capacidad de plantas e instalar red de frío nacional

----------

